# FDA approved colorants for Bath Bombs



## Teresa Curtis (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi:

I am trying to find the best low-cost supplier of Bath Bomb colorants that have the following characteristics:
-FDA approved
-extremely competitive pricing (with reasonable shipping costs, if any)
-does not stain tubs
-specifically made for bath bombs
-offers a range of colors, particularly pink, yellow, purple, teal, orange

I'd love your recommendation of your favorite supplier if you don't mind sharing!

Best, 
Teresa


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 19, 2018)

Brambleberry has La Bomb colors  https://www.brambleberry.com/Search.aspx?k=La+Bomb+Colorants


----------



## zolveria (Jun 20, 2018)

Www.tkbtrading.com


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 21, 2018)

WSP also has colorants for bath bombs.
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/soap-cosmetic-colorants/lakes/powder.aspx

 I use micas (not specifically made for bath bombs though)  and PS80.  From Nurture Soap Supplies or TKB Trading.


----------



## Diana Smith (Jul 11, 2018)

just look for iron oxides.


----------

